# Gonna have to drop out....



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike.. good luck when you turn the page.. 

Nobody likes to sit around waiting for the phone to ring and the bills keep on coming..

Hopefully you will find a shop looking for someone who wants to work for a pay check.. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I just dont make enough to live how I do.


I think your priorities are a little messed up, but that's just me. :blink:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> So, needless to say its come time I drop out. I have been in the union for 12 months, and have 500hrs. I have been laid off for 10 of those months too. So, looks like I am going to finish out the school year, then put in the letter. As much as I would love to stay in, I just dont make enough to live how I do. I have 4 cars, 2 bikes, a house, along with a good amount of investments. I have already had to get rid of a truck as well as sell off some stocks. I just cant get rid of everything I busted my ass for. I will still be doing electrical work though, just non union. And it will all be low voltage stuff anyway.
> 
> Just had to vent a bit, but now have a question.
> 
> Can you still pay dues, but turn down work as an apprentice? I ask because I am also in the process of starting up 3 more companies and say for some reason they go south. I could then go back to the union.


Four cars, two bikes, and a truck, heh? I believe you are severing the wrong ties.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I think your priorities are a little messed up, but that's just me. :blink:


The guy worked and bought toys.. why is that wrong to want to keep them all..:blink:

Some people blow $20,000.00 on a trip to Europe and only have pictures to show for it..


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Prior to being an electrician, I worked in IT, as well as designing cash registers(electrical engineering). The hope of being an electrician was get the card, then start on my own. It might sound odd, but I loved doing low voltage electrical work

I already have 2 degrees, along with a long list of IT certs. But, I hated working in IT.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> The guy worked and bought toys.. why is that wrong to want to keep them all..:blink:


If you can't pay for your toys, why would you give up a good career in the electrical field? Doesn't compute to me.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> Prior to being an electrician, I worked in IT, as well as designing cash registers(electrical engineering). The hope of being an electrician was get the card, then start on my own. It might sound odd, but I loved doing low voltage electrical work
> 
> I already have 2 degrees, along with a long list of IT certs. But, I hated working in IT.


Im mean this in all honesty...If all of that is true, you still need a course in marketing.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> If you can't pay for your toys, why would you give up a good career in the electrical field? Doesn't compute to me.


His good career has no work.. he is sitting home watching his bank account go south..


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> If you can't pay for your toys, why would you give up a good career in the electrical field? Doesn't compute to me.


I hated working in IT. I headed a help desk, and other departments. being on call for months, 70 hr weeks, 4-6 flights a week, never home, never see friends or family....

It is only fun for so long. i am sure you can understand why some one would not want to do that for too long


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> I hated working in IT. I headed a help desk, and other departments. being on call for months, 70 hr weeks, 4-6 flights a week, never home, never see friends or family....
> 
> It is only fun for so long. i am sure you can understand why some one would not want to do that for too long


Understood. If you had no option and can find work non-union, then go for it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Understood. If you had no option and can find work non-union, then go for it.


I am, and trust me. Even the hall questioned me as to why I wanted to leave what I did, to be an electrician. To me, I would rather enjoy what I do for work, and make a little less, then make a lot and be miserable 24/7. 

Maybe when things get better, I will join back in. I will at least have a year of school and 500hrs done.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

B4T said:


> The guy worked and bought toys.. why is that wrong to want to keep them all..:blink:
> 
> Some people blow $20,000.00 on a trip to Europe and only have pictures to show for it..


Damn, sometimes you're so ignorant.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Damn, sometimes you're so ignorant.


OK.. explain it to me since you seem to be the only one with that comment..


----------



## J.Moe (Apr 15, 2011)

If I had all those toys, I would tell anyone running an apprenticeship to go pound sand. How often do you go to school? Just stay in school and do something else. Then after you get your freebee education, you can quit and go out and do your own thing.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Get out of the way and make room for someone who wants the position.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Get out of the way and make room for someone who wants the position.


so, you would enjoy taking a job and then sitting for 10 months doing nothing, with no possible work?

sounds like a good life plan. 

as far as staying in school, i have it only once a week. all day monday. I am going to ask if it is possible to stay in for that reason, but i dont see it happening.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> I hated working in IT. I headed a help desk, and other departments. being on call for months, 70 hr weeks, 4-6 flights a week, never home, never see friends or family....
> 
> It is only fun for so long. i am sure you can understand why some one would not want to do that for too long


 I feel for you. I had similar situations in other fields...


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

B4T said:


> OK.. explain it to me since you seem to be the only one with that comment..


Have you ever been to europe? Have you ever been to anywhere outside the US?

You're ignorant because you said that all you come back with after travels is "pictures."

If that's what you think you retain from traveling, you're ignorant.

Google a definition of _ignorant_.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

travel brings knowledge and life lessons. I travel a lot, and you really look at life different when you go to other countries.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> So, needless to say its come time I drop out. I have been in the union for 12 months, and have 500hrs. I have been laid off for 10 of those months too. So, looks like I am going to finish out the school year, then put in the letter. As much as I would love to stay in, I just dont make enough to live how I do. I have 4 cars, 2 bikes, a house, along with a good amount of investments. I have already had to get rid of a truck as well as sell off some stocks. I just cant get rid of everything I busted my ass for. I will still be doing electrical work though, just non union. And it will all be low voltage stuff anyway.
> 
> Just had to vent a bit, but now have a question.
> 
> Can you still pay dues, but turn down work as an apprentice? I ask because I am also in the process of starting up 3 more companies and say for some reason they go south. I could then go back to the union.


 
As far as I know , at least in my local , you would be dropped from the program if you refused a job . You can , however get another job (non-electrical) still pay your dues , and go to school . Each locals bylaws are different , so unless you talk with someone from your local , you won't find an answer .

Believe me , I know how hard it is to be off of work and still pay dues . I've cut back on alot of things , and I'm lucky to have a husband who is willing to travel to make money . Do what you think you have to...nobody up here or elsewhere can make the choice for you . That's part of life...some choices are good , some bad , but you can always learn from the bad .


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> so, you would enjoy taking a job and then sitting for 10 months doing nothing, with no possible work?
> 
> sounds like a good life plan.
> 
> as far as staying in school, i have it only once a week. all day monday. I am going to ask if it is possible to stay in for that reason, but i dont see it happening.


 No. Now quit your whining about your four cars and your three businesses and get out of the way for someone whio wants the positiion


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> No. Now quit your whining about your four cars and your three businesses and get out of the way for someone whio wants the positiion


His only position is sitting on his ass right now. I bet people are banging down his door to steal his "job"


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Is there other jobs available non-union in Chicago area even? It's kind of aa union strong hold, I personally would take the lighter paying job that kept me steady.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't tell ANYONE that you are working on getting your own businesses going. Look out for YOURSELF. You don't owe anyone anything. The union is using you as cheaper labor while you are an apprentice while letting excess journeyman ride the books. If you want to stay on the books while you get your business going do it. Eventually you'll have to make a choice but give yourself some time if you think you might want to stay in the union.

And don't refuse work.. Comon..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been trying to get into the apprenticeship out of Michigan city, Indiana(local 531) for almost 2 years now. I want this more than anything and that sounds scary the way you explain it. I'm only 22 and only have a jeep and an apartment though. I think you need a sugar mama.:thumbup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> His only position is sitting on his ass right now. I bet people are banging down his door to steal his "job"


I just got bum rushed by 12 homeless dudes for my job!!!

Also, not sure why you(mr rewire) think i dont want the position. I left a higher paying, and more stable job to become an electrician. I rode it out for 10 months in hope that maybe something would pick up come summer. I would say that is pretty dedicated. 

As far as the next job, IT work in chicago and surround areas is non union.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Mike,
Stay in and get your education and card. However long that takes, it will be worth it. In the meantime go work non union to pay your bills. If you get caught then they'll kick you out, but don't just quit.

.02


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> His only position is sitting on his ass right now. I bet people are banging down his door to steal his "job"


 I am sure someone else would gladly sit on their ass for a few months in order to make good union money and benefits when things pick up and they soon will. This is like 83-85 when things were crappy and local 1 had everyone on the book. I know alot of guys bailed back then only to sit in a low paying non union shop while everyone who gutted it out spent the next 25 years making enough to retire.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> His only position is sitting on his ass right now. I bet people are banging down his door to steal his "job"



That is for sure..


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> That is for sure..


 I know an apprentice who is working at rent a center until things pick up but he sure is not giving up his ticket and i know several young guys who would flip burgers if iy lead to a JW ticket down the line.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Rewire, how do you expect work to pick up through the union? I imagine it will pick up slightly but my money is on the non-union sector continuing to take market share until the only union area left is government work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Rewire, how do you expect work to pick up through the union? I imagine it will pick up slightly but my money is on the non-union sector continuing to take market share until the only union area left is government work.


 
I THINK and I am no expert (DUH), but who is most of the economist were wrong, about this mess we are in.

But when it does turn around I think it will be in the south mostly open shop. The North is going to pay for defeating the south all those years ago.


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

The reality is we are in the worst economec situation since the great depression, and the building trades have been hit especially hard. The unemployment rate is two to three times higher than the overall rate. If your goal is to start your own business then you should go non-union, put enough time to in learn the trade and get your license. You have to munderstand that union is not just a job it's a culture, and if you want to be part of this culture, then you stick with it through thick and thin, you show loyalty. I would say from your comments that you should exit now, and take the other route. You sound more like a businessman than a union man.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> So, needless to say its come time I drop out. I have been in the union for 12 months, and have 500hrs. I have been laid off for 10 of those months too. So, looks like I am going to finish out the school year, then put in the letter. As much as I would love to stay in, I just dont make enough to live how I do. I have 4 cars, 2 bikes, a house, along with a good amount of investments. I have already had to get rid of a truck as well as sell off some stocks. I just cant get rid of everything I busted my ass for. I will still be doing electrical work though, just non union. And it will all be low voltage stuff anyway.
> 
> Just had to vent a bit, but now have a question.
> 
> Can you still pay dues, but turn down work as an apprentice? I ask because I am also in the process of starting up 3 more companies and say for some reason they go south. I could then go back to the union.



Your post rings of BS. First of all, you quit your great IT and "electrical engineering" job that bought you 4 cars to be an electrician? And heading a help desk isn't exactly a prestigious position. Why not just get an IT job for a different company that won't work you as much? And how could you make enough money as an electrician apprentice to support your previous lifestyle? You also rant about starting 3 businesses. Who just decides to start 3 businesses likes it's nothing. I'll tell you who..Someone who has no clue what they are talking about and just likes to BS about themselves. If this was true you wouldn't mind the unemployment because it would give you time to focus on your businesses and collect unemployment and keep your benefits. One business alone can consume someone's life and money to start up and 90% of businesses fail.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> Your post rings of BS. First of all, you quit your great IT and "electrical engineering" job that bought you 4 cars to be an electrician? And heading a help desk isn't exactly a prestigious position. Why not just get an IT job for a different company that won't work you as much? And how could you make enough money as an electrician apprentice to support your previous lifestyle? You also rant about starting 3 businesses. Who just decides to start 3 businesses likes it's nothing. I'll tell you who..Someone who has no clue what they are talking about and just likes to BS about themselves. If this was true you wouldn't mind the unemployment because it would give you time to focus on your businesses and collect unemployment and keep your benefits. One business alone can consume someone's life and money to start up and 90% of businesses fail.


Some people can have three businesses. 

It's like walking and chewing gum and hopping on one foot while patting your stomach and moving your hand in a circular motion over your head. 

Some people work better under pressure.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

henderson14 said:


> Your post rings of BS. First of all, you quit your great IT and "electrical engineering" job that bought you 4 cars to be an electrician? And heading a help desk isn't exactly a prestigious position. Why not just get an IT job for a different company that won't work you as much? And how could you make enough money as an electrician apprentice to support your previous lifestyle? You also rant about starting 3 businesses. Who just decides to start 3 businesses likes it's nothing. I'll tell you who..Someone who has no clue what they are talking about and just likes to BS about themselves. If this was true you wouldn't mind the unemployment because it would give you time to focus on your businesses and collect unemployment and keep your benefits. One business alone can consume someone's life and money to start up and 90% of businesses fail.


or you mean my unemployment runs out in june, which is the same time i am done with school. So, you are right. lets sit on my ass making 0 dollars, no health insurance, and just hope for a job to come along.

If you must know, I made anywhere from 25-45/hr plus 10% of the final contract price. I was also doing investments as well. making 14/hr as an apprentice comes close, but just not close enough. And you are right. simplest job ever running a help desk for a couple thousand stores. A monkey ****ing a football could do it.... As to why would I leave it? I have been working in IT since i was 17, and I was extremely burnt out. But I guess you didnt read any of the prior posts where i explained this. 

Yes, I did have a business. I worked as a POS consultant to various POS depot centers around. I also owned the company. I am starting 2 more businesses very soon as well. I sold off the last one. My family have all owned businesses, as well as many of my close friends. 

As far as 90% of businesses fail, thats a new one to me but that is a risk I am willing to take. It is a lot better then sitting on my ass making no money failing. 

If would you like to try and call me out on anything else, please feel free.


----------



## cthermond (Feb 10, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> or you mean my unemployment runs out in june, which is the same time i am done with school. So, you are right. lets sit on my ass making 0 dollars, no health insurance, and just hope for a job to come along.
> 
> If you must know, I made anywhere from 25-45/hr plus 10% of the final contract price. I was also doing investments as well. making 14/hr as an apprentice comes close, but just not close enough. And you are right. simplest job ever running a help desk for a couple thousand stores. A monkey ****ing a football could do it.... As to why would I leave it? I have been working in IT since i was 17, and I was extremely burnt out. But I guess you didnt read any of the prior posts where i explained this.
> 
> ...


I don't think the union is for you. The fact of the matter is the union is getting clobbered. Trade unions take a big hit everytime the economy dips. Non-unions dominate in most states. The bottom line is the non-union labor rate is much cheaper than the union labor rate, and there's an abundance of experienced well qualified journeyman electricians available right now. The labor market is just like the housing market right now. Just like there are many houses sitting on the market, there many electricians sitting at home that can't find work. It's going to be years before construction picks enough to put all these workers back to work. If you have other skills that are more marketable I would look into them.


----------



## jchabot2012 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm a 2nd year IBEW apprentice and was out of for 16 months. Luckily I had a job waiting tables so I could go to school until it started to pick up. It's now April and things are picking up out here, not sure where you are, but if you can try to stick it out school wise, and pick up another job, until a call comes into you. Even if it's a 2 week call take it, once you have that job and people know you, you are more likely to get another call and so forth. I took a 2 week call and now I'm bouncing between two jobsites and things are going good. But, in this trade you never know what is going to come... The choice is yours my friend.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Lets build some nukes.Reform still has a permit so maybe one day they will start the second plant.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> I THINK and I am no expert (DUH), but who is most of the economist were wrong, about this mess we are in.
> 
> But when it does turn around I think it will be in the south mostly open shop. The North is going to pay for defeating the south all those years ago.




The south gave up. When they figured we didn't come for the women.

Thats why.


----------



## enut31582 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mr Rewire

Are you a Union contractor at the lake of the Ozarks? Didnt know there was any union shops down there.


----------



## 3154wired (Feb 26, 2012)

*Lets work together again*

I think unfortunately you are missing the point. There is a long history of suffering that has taken place in order to make a better place to work in for our families. That has been handed down for some generations now. I was taught to fight for what I believe in and would do what I have to to take care of my family....even if I had to give up some personal belongings. These days we are fighting two issues...our own union members who only care what they can get out of it for themselves...and a corporate mentality that wants to go back to slavery. Many union members have taken advantage of our training and then quit and started a non-union business. Some of these would even say you are stupid if you stayed in the union. Not all, but a lot of these men and women enjoy a life of benefits for their family, but will only offer these benefits to their employees when they have to due to the economy. It's no different now than it ever was. United we will win, divided we will fall. Give your contractor his fair days work, he needs it to survive. Take care of your older brother's and sisters. they paved the way for you. Weed out trash. We can have a strong working America, but it takes work and dedication. If you quit every time something is not working for you, what are you showing your family and friends?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Back to the original OP, assuming you're an apprentice (because you said you had to quit school and were only in for 12 months) even if you were working full time plus OT, you wouldn't be able to afford your lifestyle. 

Did you not think of this before you signed on the dotted line and took a spot that someone else more committed would have loved to have?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

3154,welcome to ET , BUT.....why do you guys respond to a nearly year old thread, as if the conversation never stopped?


----------

